# Sony Xperia Z Ultra 6.4" phablet comes with novel mini-phone controller



## editor (Jun 25, 2013)

Now this is interesting. This chunky 6.3" phone/tablet comes with a novel earpiece that lets you control the functions while you're phone stays in your bag/pocket.








More: http://www.wirefresh.com/sony-xperi...screen-and-novel-bluetooth-handset-accessory/


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 28, 2013)

WANT !!!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 28, 2013)

Looks like they're picking up on a good idea already thought up by HTC.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 29, 2013)

Looks like a solution looking for a problem....they should leverage their awesome content and brands to get in the game...


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 22, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Looks like a solution looking for a problem....they should leverage their awesome content and brands to get in the game...


 
Does it have Beats Audio?


----------

